
Show HN: Dead simple state management for React - bcherny
https://github.com/bcherny/undux
======
craftycode
Reminds me of recompose's withState higher-order component.
[https://github.com/acdlite/recompose#lift-state-into-
functio...](https://github.com/acdlite/recompose#lift-state-into-functional-
wrappers)

